# unable to configure fax in HylaFAX

## DaggyStyle

I have a Conexant hsf modem that I want to configure, using gentoo-sources-2.6.34-r1 and hsfmodem from portage, hsfconfig finished without an error, there is the card:

```

05:00.0 Communication controller: Conexant Systems, Inc. HSF 56k Data/Fax/Voice/Spkp (w/Handset) Modem (WorldW SmartDAA) (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Conexant Systems, Inc. Generic SoftK56

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 20

        Memory at e8100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        I/O ports at d000 [size=8]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

        Kernel modules: hsfpcibasic2
```

here are the module loaded:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

coretemp                3899  0 

hsfusbcd2              64176  0 

hsfmc97sis             70623  0 

hsfmc97ati             69118  0 

hsfmc97ali             76820  0 

hsfmc97via             71363  0 

hsfmc97ich             74007  0 

hsfpcibasic3          113143  0 

hsfpcibasic2           64401  0 

hsfsoar                99353  7 hsfusbcd2,hsfmc97sis,hsfmc97ati,hsfmc97ali,hsfmc97via,hsfmc97ich,hsfpcibasic2

hsfserial              19636  8 hsfusbcd2,hsfmc97sis,hsfmc97ati,hsfmc97ali,hsfmc97via,hsfmc97ich,hsfpcibasic3,hsfpcibasic2

hsfengine            1456314  9 hsfusbcd2,hsfmc97sis,hsfmc97ati,hsfmc97ali,hsfmc97via,hsfmc97ich,hsfpcibasic3,hsfpcibasic2,hsfserial

hsfosspec              85510  10 hsfusbcd2,hsfmc97sis,hsfmc97ati,hsfmc97ali,hsfmc97via,hsfmc97ich,hsfpcibasic3,hsfpcibasic2,hsfserial,hsfengine

snd_pcm_oss            37155  0 

snd_mixer_oss          14371  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            26616  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      5108  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                47389  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          4877  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

it87                   26092  0 

hwmon_vid               2580  1 it87

snd_hda_codec_atihdmi     2411  1 

radeon                774912  2 

snd_hda_codec_realtek   262297  1 

ttm                    43826  1 radeon

drm_kms_helper         23385  1 radeon

snd_hda_intel          20608  3 

drm                   155668  4 radeon,ttm,drm_kms_helper

gspca_pac207            5816  0 

gspca_main             23753  1 gspca_pac207

videodev               36923  1 gspca_main

snd_hda_codec          70267  3 snd_hda_codec_atihdmi,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

i2c_algo_bit            4823  1 radeon

r8169                  35413  0 

v4l1_compat            13962  1 videodev

i2c_i801                7364  0 

v4l2_compat_ioctl32    10113  1 videodev

mii                     3658  1 r8169

snd_hwdep               5748  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                68751  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              17917  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    51683  17 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               5359  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          6601  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

iTCO_wdt               10437  0 

cfbcopyarea             3081  1 radeon

intel_agp              29704  0 

cfbimgblt               2089  1 radeon

cfbfillrect             3573  1 radeon

```

hsf and HylaFAX are on, dmesg shows this:

```
Starfleet dagg # dmesg | grep hsf

hsfengine: module license 'see LICENSE file distributed with driver' taints kernel.

usbcore: registered new interface driver hsfusbcd2

hsfpcibasic2 0000:05:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

cnxthsf_7800205x86_64full_cnxt_serial_add: ComCtrlOpen failed (2049)

hsfpcibasic2 0000:05:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

hsfpcibasic2: probe of 0000:05:00.0 failed with error -5

usbcore: deregistering interface driver hsfusbcd2

hsfpcibasic2 0000:05:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

cnxthsf_7800205x86_64full_cnxt_serial_add: ComCtrlOpen failed (2049)

hsfpcibasic2 0000:05:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

hsfpcibasic2: probe of 0000:05:00.0 failed with error -5

usbcore: registered new interface driver hsfusbcd2

Starfleet dagg # 

```

the device is:

```

Starfleet dagg # ls -n /dev/modem 

lrwxrwxrwx 1 0 0 8 Jun 24 22:49 /dev/modem -> ttySHSF0
```

and faxaddmodem goes like this:

```
Starfleet dagg # faxaddmodem 

Serial port that modem is connected to []? ttySHSF0

Ok, time to setup a configuration file for the modem.  The manual

page config(5F) may be useful during this process.  Also be aware

that at any time you can safely interrupt this procedure.

Reading scheduler config file /var/spool/fax/etc/config.

No existing configuration, let's do this from scratch.

Country code [1]? 

Area code [8]? 

Phone number of fax modem [+1.999.555.1212]? 555.1212            

Local identification string (for TSI/CIG) ["NothingSetup"]? Gentoo Fax Server

Long distance dialing prefix [1]? 

International dialing prefix [011]? 

Dial string rules file (relative to /var/spool/fax) [etc/dialrules]? 

Tracing during normal server operation [1]? 

Tracing during send and receive sessions [11]? 

Protection mode for received facsimile [0600]? 0644

Protection mode for session logs [0600]? 0644

Protection mode for ttySHSF0 [0600]? 0666

Rings to wait before answering [1]? 10

Modem speaker volume [off]? HIGH

Command line arguments to getty program ["-h %l dx_%s"]? 

Pathname of TSI access control list file (relative to /var/spool/fax) [""]? 

Pathname of Caller-ID access control list file (relative to /var/spool/fax) [""]? 

Tag line font file (relative to /var/spool/fax) [etc/lutRS18.pcf]? 

Tag line format string ["From %%l|%c|Page %%P of %%T"]? 

Time before purging a stale UUCP lock file (secs) [30]? 

Hold UUCP lockfile during inbound data calls [Yes]? 

Hold UUCP lockfile during inbound voice calls [Yes]? 

Percent good lines to accept during copy quality checking [95]? 

Max consecutive bad lines to accept during copy quality checking [5]? 3

Max number of pages to accept in a received facsimile [25]? 

Syslog facility name for ServerTracing messages [daemon]? 

Set UID to 0 to manipulate CLOCAL [""]? 

Use available priority job scheduling mechanism [""]? 

Your facsimile phone number (648.6660) does not agree with your

country code (972) or area code (08).  The number

should be a fully qualified international dialing number of the form:

    +1 8 <local phone number>

Spaces, hyphens, and periods can be included for legibility.  For example,

    +1.8.555.1212

is a possible phone number (using your country and area codes).

The non-default server configuration parameters are:

CountryCode:            1

AreaCode:               8

FAXNumber:              555.1212

LongDistancePrefix:     1

InternationalPrefix:    011

DialStringRules:        etc/dialrules

SessionTracing:         11

RecvFileMode:           0644

LogFileMode:            0644

DeviceMode:             0666

RingsBeforeAnswer:      10

SpeakerVolume:          high

GettyArgs:              "-h %l dx_%s"

LocalIdentifier:        Gentoo Fax Server

TagLineFont:            etc/lutRS18.pcf

TagLineFormat:          "From %%l|%c|Page %%P of %%T"

MaxConsecutiveBadLines: 3

MaxRecvPages:           25

Are these ok [yes]? yes

Now we are going to probe the tty port to figure out the type

of modem that is attached.  This takes a few seconds, so be patient.

Note that if you do not have the modem cabled to the port, or the

modem is turned off, this may hang (just go and cable up the modem

or turn it on, or whatever).

Probing for best speed to talk to modem:

Unable to deduce DTE-DCE speed; check that you are using the

correct device and/or that your modem is setup properly.  If

all else fails, try the -s option to lock the speed.

```

no speed has been found so no modem is defined

how can I solve this?

----------

